# Audax DIY cards



## Ian H (14 Nov 2009)

Just to let people know that Danial Webb and I are both offering DIY cards online for our areas. Mine, Southwest and S Wales are available from www.ukcyclist.co.uk, Danial's, rest of Wales and Midlands, from Danial's Cycling Pages. Other areas will still have to order theirs longhand for now.


----------

